# help! are my lashes on "backwards?"



## Iridescence (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel quite stupid for posting this but it's my first time trying fake lashes and when I put them on I thought, " these look backwards...." I mean, it looks like it should be on my other eye.... can someone help me?










Thanks in advance!!! hehe....


----------



## franimal (Jun 27, 2007)

they look fine to me! really great job on the shadow too! lashes usually go with the shorter hairs toward your inner eye and the longer ones toward the outside.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 27, 2007)

hehe that's what I thought...should I bring the lashes down further nasally? Or do you think they look ok where they are?


----------



## franimal (Jun 27, 2007)

im not sure what you mean by further down nasally, but they will always look best when they are closest to your natural lashline because they will be less noticable and look more natural. but honestly, i dont think you need to worry about it because they look great.


----------



## Iridescence (Jun 27, 2007)

Thank you franimal! I appreciate your help! I actually switched the lashes again after posting this pick and I believe they are now correct....as for moving the lashes forward nasally I meant having the smaller part of the fake lash toward my naturall smaller lashes which would be best thing to do! haha...and thanks for your comment on my make up and my lash application. Although I do need to practise have them a smidge closer to my lashline toward the outer part of my eye! but hey! It's my first time!

thanks!!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I think they are backwards (don't worry, I've done that sooo many times).

As far as bringing them down further, I would say that you want to line them up appropriately w/ your outer corners & then see where they fall from there...and use mascara to pump up those smaller inner lashes to blend them in w/ the falsies.


----------

